# Unable to go online with uber driver app



## H.E. (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm unable to go online with uber driver app. I'm using a Samsung note 20. I really need help. I just joined uber 5 days ago. Tech support was no help.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

H.E. said:


> I'm unable to go online with uber driver app. I'm using a Samsung note 20. I really need help. I just joined uber 5 days ago. Tech support was no help.


You've given rides already? What does the app show? Try uninstalling and reinstalling the app.. I'm not sure if any of the Uber Hubs are open, but you may have to visit one when they do.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Not sure if this ever got resolved since OP never followed up. If you recently joined and haven't been able to go online since getting activated here's some things to confirm from a month of hell trying to get my app online.

1. Make sure all documents have been submitted and approved. Open app, hamburger menu button, account, documents. Everything should be green with a check mark. If anything isn't green, it either still needs submitted or is pending approval. This is especially important with the Background Check, as I and others have experienced it doesn't automatically get submitted, you have to push on the document (if it's blue) to have it submitted. This one hung me up for a couple days.

2. Permissions. Uber Driver apparently wants permission to do just about anything on your phone. At least that was what hung me up the most. I naturally gave it data, phone, and something else but still couldn't get it to go online. After weeks of dealing with support, one of them was finally like "Check and make sure app has all permissions", and find the spot in the app where it wants to be allowed to operate over other apps. Not sure if it was giving the app boatloads of permissions or that last one, but that ultimately solved my inability to go online.

3. In app support is completely useless. Don't buy their canned responses, and never ever believe they have escalated your issue and a specialist team is looking into it. If you have a hub near you, go get in person support. If not, try calling but if that doesn't work... take to social media. A well placed @ and # can get your problem solved in 30 minutes or less lol.


----------



## UL Lurker (Sep 18, 2021)

Nythain said:


> Not sure if this ever got resolved since OP never followed up. If you recently joined and haven't been able to go online since getting activated here's some things to confirm from a month of hell trying to get my app online.
> 
> 1. Make sure all documents have been submitted and approved. Open app, hamburger menu button, account, documents. Everything should be green with a check mark. If anything isn't green, it either still needs submitted or is pending approval. This is especially important with the Background Check, as I and others have experienced it doesn't automatically get submitted, you have to push on the document (if it's blue) to have it submitted. This one hung me up for a couple days.
> 
> ...



BTW, not everything on that list in the app is REQUIRED. For example, LAX requires drivers to do training to drive there. I refuse to drive to LAX, so I don't do that training. Neither Uber nor Lyft sends me fares to or from LAX. However, Uber constantly sends "reserved" rides to or from LAX to me . . . I just never take them.


----------

